# Expat in Indonesia



## mpoetschik

Hi,
as a German Expat livin in Indonesia / Greater Jakarta I am looking for a permanent Teaching Position as a MFL Teacher for German, English and/or as a IT teacher within Indonesia or abroad.
Alternatively I could work as an IT lecturer as well.

If you know any vacancies, please let me know.

Thanks
Martin


----------



## Train4best

Hi Martin,
Currently we are looking for a Native english teacher to teach in our place, Train4best-center of languages...please contact us via email and send your CV to us at [email protected] ...and then we will discuss the next steps...

Train4best


----------

